# They Bike for Work



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Saw this pic of Google Street View cameras in Germany (NY Times, but article was unrelated) and thought it would be interesting to see other pedaling workers if you come across any.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

City introduces program to protect commercial cyclists


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

How about:

Police On Bikes

BrianMc


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Police on bikes are actually a fairly common occurrence on the boardwalks in NJ, and I've even seen a few rolling through the state capital. As for whether or not I've felt more safe, well, that's up for debate.

What I will say, is that in some shore towns, speed limit/cycling laws are _very_ strictly enforced, with people getting pulled over for going 26 in a 25.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pasta Bike Serves 300*

Kassia's Pasta Farm: Denver's New Mobile Pasta Business - Meals on Wheels - Eater Denver


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Bike Hearse, Eugene, OR*

Bicycle hearse offers 'one last ride' to final resting place | Business | Eugene News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KVAL CBS 13


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Rider needs a Top Hat-Helmet, Black Jersey with printed shirt front and tails and gray striped bike shorts or pants for cooler days. A black with gold pinstripe treatment and brass colored side lights would be nice too. 

Not quite ready for this ride yet, but then who ever is?

BrianMc


----------



## FlakoGT (Oct 1, 2012)

Peditaxi in Denver

Mile High Pedicabs™ | Denver's oldest and largest pedicab leasing company with a full fleet of rickshaws, pedal cabs, bike taxis


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Human-powered smoothies pedal in to farmers market | Get Out - The News Tribune


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A street vendor in Indonesia. 
[From http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/20/world/asia/suhartos-indonesian-legacy-15-years-later.html?_r=0, but article is unrelated.]


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Librarian*

A public library on a bicycle? Seattle has one - latimes.com


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*600 lb deliveries*

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/07/business/in-cargo-delivery-the-three-wheelers-that-could.html?hp


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

If you take "work" pretty loosely:

Cops: Woman robs bank, makes getaway on waiting bicycle - Times Union

Best part: "After leaving the store [actually a bank], she jumped on the back of a silver BMX bike, driven by a male, and headed east on Eastern Parkway." Finally, we are are equivalent to drivers.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

my contribution today at work.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Total jerk steals Chicago?s bicycle library | Grist


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

This story of a pedaling peddler also highlights one of the most common errors on MTBR....
Police say teen stopped pedaling a bicycle was peddling drugs : News : ValleyCentral.com


----------



## Schwinn_Frontier (Sep 13, 2007)

don't have any pics but around here there are Hispanics who use basically either a ss mountain bike frame using coaster brakes or fixie with a big front basket with 2 front wheels to sell "treats" and they are most always yellow


----------



## tom-dave (Dec 28, 2012)

On a recent trip to york I saw quite a few bicycle paramedics pedaling around the city, they even had blue flashing lights fitted


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*mispost-ignore*

apologies!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Lest we forget: remembering our cyclist soldiers | Environment | theguardian.com


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Schwinn_Frontier said:


> don't have any pics but around here there are Hispanics who use basically either a ss mountain bike frame using coaster brakes or fixie with a big front basket with 2 front wheels to sell "treats" and they are most always yellow


What???


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I wonder about this: "It may also perhaps be of interest to note that the great majority of cyclists are practically teetotalers.” Maybe that is relative to regular infantry getting plastered as often and for as long as possible? Is so, then any judicious alcohol consumption is considered "practically a teetotaler"? An imbibing alcoholic cycling commuter probably has a pretty short life expectancy.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

"Valets" on 2 wheels...
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/24/t...l=1&adxnnlx=1385298109-xcl5UsVVv2udLX77ueTemA


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> "Valets" on 2 wheels...
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/24/t...l=1&adxnnlx=1385298109-xcl5UsVVv2udLX77ueTemA


I'd do that for a living. Sounds like it would be a serious challenge, but fun at the same time.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Holland brewer delivers kegs by bicycle | wzzm13.com


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

was driving through Sydney Olympic park recently and thought there was a school group riding there. Got closer and it was about 30 police practising their urban MTB skills, riding down stairs and fountain steps.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

tubby74 said:


> was driving through Sydney Olympic park recently and thought there was a school group riding there. Got closer and it was about 30 police practising their urban MTB skills, riding down stairs and fountain steps.


I work down the street from where the bike cops are located in my city, so they stop in for water or to hose off the bikes. Here they do about a week of initial training, from what they've talked about it sounds really fun. Kind of makes me want to be a cop.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm all for Cops on bikes, but I wish they would understand and follow the laws governing bicycle use. Around here they ride on sidewalks and do not announce themselves to pedestrians. I have, also, witnessed cops on bikes riding the wrong way on one-ways the wrong side of the street; running red lights (one nearly got hit by a bus, then admonished me when I, politely, suggested he not run red lights--accusing me of being "one of those anarchist punks" as I walked my bike on the sidewalk they continued to ride on).

To top it all off, instead of using the bicycle unit to patrol the local multi-use paths, the PD sends its motorcycle unit to ride down the path at 20-30mph, double wide around blind corners. I nearly had a head-on collision with two cops who had the audacity to accuse me of wrongdoing.

/Rant off.

Millions of people around the world make their livings from the utility of bicycles.


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

*How about Bike Movers*

How would you like your next move to be by bike?

Portland bike move breaks record, gets national attention | BikePortland.org


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

*Hungry for Soup?*

SoupCycle

I asked one of the riders the other day how they keep the soup hot. It was 18 degrees that day. She said that it comes cold and the customer heats it up on their own. I thought it was a good question.


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

*How my employeer gets office supplies*

B-Line: Sustainable Urban Delivery: Welcome


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

*My favorite...*

The beer bike!


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

rogbie said:


> I'm all for Cops on bikes, but I wish they would understand and follow the laws governing bicycle use. Around here they ride on sidewalks and do not announce themselves to pedestrians. I have, also, witnessed cops on bikes riding the wrong way on one-ways the wrong side of the street; running red lights (one nearly got hit by a bus, then admonished me when I, politely, suggested he not run red lights--accusing me of being "one of those anarchist punks" as I walked my bike on the sidewalk they continued to ride on).
> 
> To top it all off, instead of using the bicycle unit to patrol the local multi-use paths, the PD sends its motorcycle unit to ride down the path at 20-30mph, double wide around blind corners. I nearly had a head-on collision with two cops who had the audacity to accuse me of wrongdoing.
> 
> ...


So they ride like they drive? Honestly, one of the worst-behaved road cyclists I have ever ridden with was a cop. He would drift unpredictably into traffic, never signaled turns, and only stopped at red lights/signs if there was a car coming.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Bikes preferred over drones...
Who needs a drone? UPS's local Santas use bicycles and golf carts | Money | theguardian.com


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A man, his bicycle and an idea | Boise, Garden City, Mountain Home | Idahostatesman.com


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

You have to love an ice cream entrepreneur with "Sprinkle" in her name...

or are they "jimmies" where you live? Which reminds me, the brief snow yesterday looked just like the white stuff topping Sno-Caps candy.

Cold-Hearted Thief Steals Popular Sacramento Ice Cream Company?s Unique Vending Bicycle « CBS Sacramento


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ There is a circle in hell waiting for the thief and there won't be any home-made ice cream!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

"...best job in the city right here"


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Bicyclist Killed by a Bus Rose Above Usual Anonymity of Deliverymen in the City*

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/25/n...y.html?emc=edit_tnt_20140125&tntemail0=y&_r=0

Pedro Santiago, 45, was known as a gregarious deliveryman who made friends with customers, and sat and read Dostoyevsky and Cervantes in two languages during his downtime.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

These bike-cop stories are starting to remind me of when I was a kid and thought I wanted to be a cop because they were the only ones that got to ride horses in Manhattan.

Wisconsin cop chooses bicycle over squad car despite the frigid weather | wcsh6.com


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Riding the gauntlet - collecting empty fireworks boxes during Chinese New Year in Beijing








from http://sinosphere.blogs.nytimes.com...-fireworks/?emc=edit_tnt_20140129&tntemail0=y


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

"Bikes are awesome, that would explain [it]."

Bike delivery services springing up around St. Louis : Business


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Window Washing Service on 2 Wheels*

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/02/n...wheels.html?emc=edit_tnt_20140227&tntemail0=y


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*PedalPub for 16*

Bicycle built for brew: PedalPub planned for Bradenton sightseeing | Downtown Business | Bradenton Herald


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> Bicycle built for brew: PedalPub planned for Bradenton sightseeing | Downtown Business | Bradenton Herald


This is the town I live in now. There's a huge cycling culture here, and I'm loving that this idea could come to light. Just to give an example, in a town of 40,000, we have 5 bike shops, one of which is a good 7-8000 square feet.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A Bicycle-Powered Moving Company's Sales Pitch: We're Just Faster - Feargus O'Sullivan - The Atlantic Cities


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

rogbie said:


> I'm all for Cops on bikes, but I wish they would understand and follow the laws governing bicycle use. Around here they ride on sidewalks and do not announce themselves to pedestrians. I have, also, witnessed cops on bikes riding the wrong way on one-ways the wrong side of the street; running red lights (one nearly got hit by a bus, then admonished me when I, politely, suggested he not run red lights--accusing me of being "one of those anarchist punks" as I walked my bike on the sidewalk they continued to ride on).
> 
> To top it all off, instead of using the bicycle unit to patrol the local multi-use paths, the PD sends its motorcycle unit to ride down the path at 20-30mph, double wide around blind corners. I nearly had a head-on collision with two cops who had the audacity to accuse me of wrongdoing.
> 
> ...


Cops are generally terrible human beings that act like they're above the law. I haven't met one that isn't dumb as sh!t. At least bike cops usually don't look like this guy:


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Well this thread just took a wrong turn...


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry. Disregard. Carry on.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

This rogue bicycle pony express delivered mail in 1894 | Grist


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is our local ice cream gal doing her part.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

This one doesn't quite fit the thread title, but it is cool to see and he did use a cop's bike.

Seahawks? Michael Bennett rode a bicycle around the field after win | For The Win


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Bicycle officer shot in West Philly, is in stable condition


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

OK, this was a really bad idea...
Food Delivery Cyclist Rushes Wrong Way Through Holland Tunnel: Cops | NBC New York


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Only once, I got to use my bike for work. I used to service generators. A long time ago, I used to keep my bike in my van if I had space so I could ride after I finished work. 
After a big hurricane hit LI (I think 1991), I was going to visit a customer up on the North shore and was stopped by trees blocking the road. It was one of those exclusive areas where one road went in and out. I took my bike out, put some tools in my backpack and rode the couple of miles to the customer's home. 
She was impressed to say the least.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Comcast sending 24 bicycling technicians to emergency calls in traffic box during papal visit - Philadelphia Business Journal


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nuked.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

It's mean, it's green and it keeps our butchers lean
https://www.forbes.com/sites/carlto...delivery-cyclist-and-richer-too/#4e650d633ccc


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Grand piano towing cyclist falls foul of San Francisco's steep hills*

https://road.cc/content/news/257413-grand-piano-towing-cyclist-falls-foul-san-franciscos-steep-hills :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> https://road.cc/content/news/257413-grand-piano-towing-cyclist-falls-foul-san-franciscos-steep-hills :eekster: :eekster:


I think this guy should have done a little background research. He may have never tried.

Sent from my LM-X212(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Love to see new uses for bicycles https://www.whsv.com/content/news/H...e-training-for-fire-department-507519781.html


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> https://road.cc/content/news/257413-grand-piano-towing-cyclist-falls-foul-san-franciscos-steep-hills :eekster: :eekster:


There's a whole lotta stupid going on in that SF situation. :skep:

One of the long time members of our local trails and advocacy group is retired and does seasonal work for UPS during the Christmas Holiday rush. The last few years, and I think maybe since he started?, he has been doing it all by bicycle in town. In the morning, UPS drops off a Uhaul trailer full of packages at his residence which is his "hub" and he goes out and delivers by bike from there. It works real well in concentrated residential environments but also the busy downtown section of town where businesses and people are stacked in a small area.


----------



## SpeedyStein (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh My Sack! said:


> There's a whole lotta stupid going on in that SF situation. :skep:
> 
> One of the long time members of our local trails and advocacy group is retired and does seasonal work for UPS during the Christmas Holiday rush. The last few years, and I think maybe since he started?, he has been doing it all by bicycle in town. In the morning, UPS drops off a Uhaul trailer full of packages at his residence which is his "hub" and he goes out and delivers by bike from there. It works real well in concentrated residential environments but also the busy downtown section of town where businesses and people are stacked in a small area.


People do crazy things out here. On cable disks, too. Seems like a trailer brake would be a good idea, to keep it from getting too out of hand.

Love the idea of local deliveries by bike though, could totally see myself doing that after I retire. Great way to stay in shape and make a little extra cash. Plus it would justify the super commuter/touring bike I want to build ?.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

BIKE-A-BEE https://chicago.curbed.com/2019/7/5/18693566/chicago-beekeeping-bike-a-bee-south-side


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

My Frantic Life as a Cab-Dodging, Tip-Chasing Food App Deliveryman
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/21/...pp-delivery-bike.html?searchResultPosition=40


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Dream job, bike lane inspector, deadline Jan 6 - if you can hack it!
https://nyc.streetsblog.org/2019/12/19/dot-answers-bikenyc-prayers-with-bike-lane-inspector-program/


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> Dream job, bike lane inspector, deadline Jan 6 - if you can hack it!
> https://nyc.streetsblog.org/2019/12/19/dot-answers-bikenyc-prayers-with-bike-lane-inspector-program/


Yeah... Well see if it helps. The bike lanes are in fair shape to say the least. 
The BEST thing would be to ticket people riding the wrong way.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Old Thread, but best place for this sort of link:

Check out UPS's new battery-powered cargo cycles, which are hitting the streets of NYC and parts of Europe (msn.com)


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

BrianMc said:


> Old Thread, but best place for this sort of link:
> 
> Check out UPS's new battery-powered cargo cycles, which are hitting the streets of NYC and parts of Europe (msn.com)


This isn't a knock on the idea of using small delivery vehicles or anything like that. It looks to me though that the only reason for putting pedals on that thing is to gain access to bike lanes and other places bikes can go that standard vehicles can't. Relative to how much weight they're pulling around the rider isn't supplying a meaningful amount of power.


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

NYrr496 said:


> Only once, I got to use my bike for work. I used to service generators. A long time ago, I used to keep my bike in my van if I had space so I could ride after I finished work.
> After a big hurricane hit LI (I think 1991), I was going to visit a customer up on the North shore and was stopped by trees blocking the road. It was one of those exclusive areas where one road went in and out. I took my bike out, put some tools in my backpack and rode the couple of miles to the customer's home.
> She was impressed to say the least.


Old post but since the thread got resurrected...I've serviced my landscape maintenance customers by bike after hurricanes too when the roads were closed. In a BOB trailer I'd just load a chainsaw, backpack blower, and a few hand tools and get to work. Even though they were weekly customers I got tips out the wazoo for going the extra mile and it's fun for a few days to mix up the routine.


----------

